# Hibernate Interfaces von anderem Projekt



## Vidar (15. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir sind gerade mit unserem Semesterprojekt beschäftigt und sind auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen.

Derzeit ist unser Projekt in 4 Teile gesplittet (Data, Business, Presentation und Service), die jeweils in einem separaten Netbeans-Projekt verwirklicht werden. In unserer Data-Schicht stehen unsere Hibernate-Klassen die jeweils Interfaces aus der Service-Schicht implementieren. 

Eigentlich kein Problem wenn man eine Projekt-Referenz in die Libary lädt, doch anscheinend gefällt das Hibernate nicht wirklich, er findet nämlich das Interface nicht. Gibts da noch andere Wege das zu umgehen oder führt kein Weg herum die Interfaces in die Data-Schicht zu packen?


```
Initial SessionFactory creation failed.java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: roomanizer/teamb/service/contract/model/ILand
```

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2012)

'eine Projekt-Referenz in die Libary' ist nichts mystisches, sondern bestimmt den ClassPath zur Ausführung in einer IDE,
kommt der Fehler bei irgendeiner anderen Art der Ausführung?

Programme brauchen zur Laufzeit die Klassen, die sie verwenden sollen, im ClassPath, das ist auch keine echte Erkenntnis,
erweitere entweder alles entsprechend, verschiebe die Interfaces, oder führe noch ein Project/ Jar Common ein oder ähnliches

dann auch gleich die Verknüpfungen in der IDE so gestalten, wie sie später auch 'im echten Leben' akzeptabel sind


----------



## lumo (17. Apr 2012)

so weit ich weiss braucht hibernate nur die implementierung, die interfaces solltest du dort lagern können wo du willst (mit referenz von den impls - halt eben sichtbar... sonst bekommst du aber eh schon die errors beim compilieren  )


----------

